# the hungry wabbo - another rtttoee story hour



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 10, 2003)

After countless emails and mailed abduction threats against my kittens, I have given into my group's badgering and decided to write up our adventure's in and around the Temple of Elemental Evil - Part Deux.

So bear with me, I haven't written since school and my gaming group is composed of 100% lindy hop dancers and ?% card carrying MENSAns.

*Dramatis Personae*

*Figgle de Fey*
Gnome Illusionist and prankster of the highest order.  A newly inducted Mage of the Arcane Order, he's joined forces with his cousin to filch pies, smoke old tobey & harass the party's bard.

Accompanied by his mischievious familiar, *Wabbo Piegrabber*, a portly raccoon that was the inspiration for *The Hungry Wabbo* line dance - a Hommlet original.

*Flicken Bottomfinder* (aka Flicken Dottumflinger)
Arcane Trickster (in training) and drinker of many pints, Flicken is the afore-mentioned cousin to Figgle.  One of the two original members of the party, Flicken is an irrepresible rogue, currently in the market for a monkey familiar.

*Arthanorn*
A bard so skilled in oratory that carefully hidden party secrets fall from his honeyed tongue at all times - often with enemies around.  An archer by necessity, his real calling is for the stage - when he's not forced to play gnomish line dances for hours on end.

*Romena*
A bubbly, treehugging priestess of Lathander.  She's never without a sackful of seeds (unless Wabbo ate some), trying to add a little beauty to the world during her travels.

*Vhran*
Paladin of Helm.  Definitely the leader, she's a strong woman with an equally strong cohort - Kurik  - and a hippogriff mount.  

And now, on with the show...


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 11, 2003)

*When Gnomes Attack*

The wind seemed to weave itself through the trees, gently reaching down to caress the grass in the clearing.  The gentle neighs of tethered horses and the scent of freshly baked pies were carried from farmhouse to tavern and all was right in the village of Hommlet.

_Well, except for the dragon.  And the cultists.  And the informants.  And the rash of missing pies.  And the big, dark, throbbing purple veined shaft under the moathouse.  Other than that, it's peace on earth._

Sunning himself on a comfortable rock, Figgle de Fey sighed & began to explain the plan - again.

"We go invisible, sneak over there and smack that spy around."

Arthanorn had been studying a small book of songs.  He looked up and frowned. "Who?"

"Dunrat."

"You mean the miller?"

"Aye."

"You want to sneak up there - all of us?  invisible? - and break into the mill?"

_"Aye."_

"Why don't we just go ask him about how his name got in the journal we found in the moathouse?"  The bard's frown deepened and he drummed his fingers lightly on the neck of his lute.

"Damn it!"  Flicken Bottomfinder had had enough.  His pudgy hands pulled up his tunic, exposing the long scar across his kidney. 

"That's just what happened with that assassin who tried to kill me!  See this?"  The gnome stood a-tiptoe, thrusting his hip up at the bard.  "That bastard almost got little Flicken!"  He turned his eyes to the sky.  "I told you he smelt funny.  I've got a handsome nose you know."  He looked over at the paladin, priestess and the new elfmaiden.  "And big - big like a pickle."

Vhran, Shieldmaiden of the Church Vigilant, raised her guantleted hand.  "Arthanorn, Flicken - please.  Figgle suggests we link arms and use his circle of invisibility to approach.  We can carry a silenced stone.  Once I have assensed the mill for evil, we can choose to confront them on our terms."

Romena and the elfmaiden, Calaniel, nodded their approval.  They drew together, whispering prayers and chanting spells in the warm summer breeze.

********************* OOOH *********************
********************* AAAAH *********************

The door to the mill was ajar.   Inside, the great milling wheel was tended by two large men.  Great clouds of flour drifted through the air, a canvas for the sunlight streaming in from the few windows.  A well worn staircase led up to a loft, while another to the left of the door led down to a cellar, at least that's what Figgle imagined.  Behind the men and their wheel lay bags of pure, ready-for-baking, good pie-making flour.  

_Mmmmm... pie._

Figgle launched himself forward, sliding down the staircase to his left.  The _invisibility sphere_ went with him, leaving the armed and armoured companions silhouetted in the doorway.  Flicken tossed the _silenced_ coin between the two dumbstruck millers, waggled his finger back and forth and pointed to the door.

Figgle hit the landing with both feet, catching the corner with his right hand and spinning around.  Seated in the small, dank cellar was a fat man in armour surrounded by a small army of cutthroats, some lying on straw billets, others playing bones.  

The gnome leveled his rod at the group and pushed his little hat into a jaunty pose.  A single word of arcane power leapt from his throat, as a ball of concentrated destruction engulfed the room.  Above, Vhran watched the floor timbers quiver as the gnome's fireball* filled the cellar.

*HADOKEN!!!***


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 11, 2003)

story hour notes ~



* _fireball_, substitued to sonic energy

** by mutual agreement, the players of the gnomes have decided that "hadoken" means "your ass is grass" in gnomish.  so far, no one has bothered to learn gnomish, so they remain unchallenged in their definition.

calaniel was an elven archer who was neither long on luck nor hit points.  the parts of her we could not find will be missed.


----------



## Skaros (Jun 11, 2003)

Cool.  Great start agrippa!

Let's see if my signature adjusted properly...

Skaros


----------



## Rhu-fus (Jun 13, 2003)

I will let you know that Flicken fancy's himself a really charmer.   You'd be an ass not to love the guy....just ask him.


----------



## Rhu-fus (Jun 21, 2003)

JEEZ  it's like waiting for a piratecat update.  How long agrippa?


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 24, 2003)

how long?  hell, even my updates are two-handed.  

i'm waiting on intel from the dm about numbers and equipment.


----------

